# L'amante appioppato...



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

...ovvero del perchè oggi sono incazzata come una pantera ed in modalità BadGirl spinta.
Allora... settimana scorsa sono andata alla Sede Centrale... là dove volano le aquile. Qui svolazzano solo tordi... per capirci. Tanto tordi che, da quando sono arrivata, mi guardano storto perchè... ho determinate condizioni di lavoro. Non parlo di soldi... proprio condizioni e strumenti di lavoro. Ovviamente li ho per una serie di validi motivi... che non sono tenuta a specificare a tutti. Qualcuno sa... la maggior parte no, ignorano proprio cosa faccio io qui e siamo arrivati pure a teorie fantapolitiche. Quindi sono la Donna del Mistero che gode per Misteriosi Motivi di Privilegi che sono per pochi. Ma chissene... quindi dicevo Sede Centrale, riunione con Pezzi Grossi... medio grossi diciamo. Colgo l'occasione per andare a pranzo con il mio direttore commerciale e schivare il cerasuolo in una botta sola... contenta come una pasqua. Dopopranzo sigaretta fuori... e incontro una mia vecchia conoscenza... che adesso è nella Top Ten dei Pezzi Grossi. Baci, abbracci... mi accompagna dentro, entriamo in una saletta vuota a fare due chiacchere... ed entra un tordo. Il tordo, abbagliato alla vista del Pezzo Grosso, inizialmente si prostra... poi alza gli occhi e mi vede... sembrava uno dei pastorelli davanti alla grotta, ha avuto una rivelazione proprio. Io sul momento avevo solo registrato che mi aveva salutato... qui non lo fa mai, neanche in ascensore. E oggi... mi hanno gentilmente informato che è stata diffusa la Spiegazione: i miei Privilegi derivano certamente dalla mia relazione di natura sessuale con il Pezzo Grosso.Perchè ci hanno addirittura trovati appartati in una saletta. Quindi... riepilogando... da quando sono qui si dice che io abbia avuto una relazione con il mio amico che ospitavo in ufficio, una con Mister CD di Paolo Conte, adesso è uscita pure questa. Però questa... mi qualifica, eh? Voglio dire... con tutte le giovani gnocchine che girano... se sono l'amante del Pezzo Grosso... vuol dire che ci so fare, no? Ma mi chiedo... se io fossi un uomo... avrebbero ugualmente tutto 'sto malanimo?


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

no comment!

a me ne hanno appioppate una marea! ogni volta che mi vedono per due volte con la stessa persona a prendere un caffè come minimo me la sono trombata..

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy;bt4937 ha detto:
			
		

> no comment!
> 
> a me ne hanno appioppate una marea! ogni volta che mi vedono per due volte con la stessa persona a prendere un caffè come minimo me la sono trombata..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sono barricata in ufficio perchè alla prima battutina che mi fanno oggi si contano i cadaveri.


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4938 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sono barricata in ufficio perchè alla prima battutina che mi fanno oggi si contano i cadaveri.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oggi sei proprio bad girl


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

da esplodere .no, non riuscirei a non chiarire immediatamente


----------



## milli (3 Agosto 2012)

per loro, per i maschietti, è inconcepibile che una donna possa essere migliore di loro....èun problema genetico so limitati è inutile


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

milli;bt4941 ha detto:
			
		

> per loro, per i maschietti, è inconcepibile che una donna possa essere migliore di loro....èun problema genetico so limitati è inutile


ma guarda... non sono mica un fenomeno io... faccio il mio mestiere da un sacco di tempo, tutto qui. Nessuno ha un reale motivo per temere la mia concorrenza o per invidiare quello che mi è stato dato... è solo stupidità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt4940 ha detto:
			
		

> da esplodere .no, non riuscirei a non chiarire immediatamente


eh .... la calunnia è un venticello Minerva... che quando è partito era un soffio... in una settimana si è ingrossato... ma sono sicura che se tentassi IO di chiarire... sarebbe peggio. Che pensino quello che vogliono ma... ribadisco... la prima parola che sento rivolta direttamente a me... faccio una strage.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

cara Sbri...ricordiamoci dove viviamo,e'normale lo pensino..mica siamo a Lecce.
siamo goderecci,e'pieno di motel....dai retta a me...fai finta di niente!!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

tranquilla...per le donne è normale amministrazione.
per voi il merito non esiste,solo il meretricio.

impara a fregartene e mi raccomando non tentare mai di spiegare o chiarire,tanto qualsiasi cosa tu dica verrebbe usata contro di te.

fai il tuo lavoro,ricordati che sono solo colleghi.

non amici-amanti-parenti-beneauguranti

colleghi.  li vedi nelle ore di ufficio,ci parli quando devi,cortese quanto basta e nulla più

chi ti vuole bene davvero e ti conosce davvero non si pone dubbi e non presta orecchio a chiacchiere


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt4946 ha detto:
			
		

> tranquilla...per le donne è normale amministrazione.
> per voi il merito non esiste,solo il meretricio.
> 
> impara a fregartene e mi raccomando non tentare mai di spiegare o chiarire,tanto qualsiasi cosa tu dica verrebbe usata contro di te.
> ...


Non sono miei colleghi. Per loro fortuna.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

secondo invece chiarire e non lasciar passare è importantissimo.
dipende di cosa parliamo ,poi


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4948 ha detto:
			
		

> Non sono miei colleghi. Per loro fortuna.


ancora meglio.

totale indifferenza e cortesia di prammatica per le volte che sarai costretta a rivolgere loro la parola


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

...e il tuo Manager com'è a letto?










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non ho resistito, scusa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4954 ha detto:
			
		

> ...e il tuo Manager com'è a letto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non saprei... bisognerebbe chiedere a suo marito


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

La domanda "se io fossi un uomo... avrebbero ugualmente tutto 'sto malanimo?"
me la faccio quotidianamente anch'io.
Si accettano consigli strategici per non scoppiare come un palloncino


----------

